

Ask HN: Linux/bash configuration in a regular file vs a dotfile? - caycep

Why not put shell configuration (i.e. .bash_profile or .bash_rc) in a regular file instead of a dot file?
======
pwg
Because "dot files" are normally hidden when "ls" lists a directory. So unless
you change things to always show them, by having them "hide" you don't have to
look at them in your directory listings every time you list the directory
contents.

~~~
caycep
I guess that is the original reason...but I seem to have to edit it quite
often (or at least some environmental variable) so I thought perhaps it'd be
useful to have it visible.

~~~
pwg
If you want them visible, then just do this in your shell:

alias ls="ls -a"

And now anytime you do an ls, you'll have visible dot files.

Of if you are using Linux and the GNU tools, setting the LS_OPTIONS
environment variable to contain -a will also make them always visible.

------
gjvc
[https://github.com/gjvc/etc](https://github.com/gjvc/etc) and/or google for
"github dotfiles" \-- many people keep their set up there.

